# RAM quel ratio choisir et quel vitesse??



## macboy (21 Novembre 2001)

voilà j'envisage d'acheter une barette de 512 de type pc
quel ratio me conseillez et me déconseillez?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







(ex 222, 322 ... que choisir??)
et sahant que j'ai un imac dv 400
faut il mieux mettre du 100 ou 133 mghz??
y a t il bcp de différence?
merci d'avance


----------



## macboy (21 Novembre 2001)

j'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de sujets où on parlait de ratio
mais bon je vais retourner tout ce forum pr voir si je trouve la perle rare qui me viendra en aide


----------



## JediMac (22 Novembre 2001)

Il y a quantité de sujets sur la Ram dans ce forum. Une petite recherche ne ferait pas de mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je viens de coller 512 Mo PC133 dans mon 400 DVSE graghite en plus de la barrette 128 Mo d'origine. Mais je ne sais pas qu'elle est la limite des 400 SE.


----------



## JediMac (22 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macboy:
[QB]j'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de sujets où on parlait de ratioQB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A ma connaissance il n'y en a pas non plus. Je parlais surtout du choix PC 100/133 et la différence. D'ailleurs, tu n'en verras pas de différences. Celle en 133 sera sous-utilisée, parce que les reste du matos n'a pas un tel bus (si j'ai tout compris). Si la seule différence, c'est que la 133 est moins chère que la 100.
Pourrais-tu en dire plus sur le ratio ? Ca veux dire quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

PS : dépêche toi d'acheter, la Ram remonte !


----------



## archeos (22 Novembre 2001)

On évoque de temps en temps les " ratios " 322 ou 222 ou 333. Il s'agit grossièrement des temps en nanosecondes d'accès, lecture, écriture, ou quelque chose comme ça, des infos dans la mémoire vive. D'après certains plus qualifiés que moi, cela n'a plus grande importance. Mais la barrette fournie par Apple sur mon iMac fonctionnait avec des temps de 222, alors que les barrettes no name achetées sur Internet tournent en 333 et 322, donc un peu moins efficaces. Mais savoir si cette lenteur provoque des trous dans le flux de données ?


----------



## macboy (22 Novembre 2001)

donc selon toi je peux prendre n'importe quel type de ratio
ça n'entrainerait pas de ralentissement majeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ok
je vais aller l'acheter de ce pas

merci


----------



## ambrine (23 Novembre 2001)

Salut,

j'ai fait la même manip' que JediMac mais ma 128 n'est pas d'origine.
Donc, 2 barettes 133Mz, certifiées FirmWare 4.1.x mais
moins rapide que les 64 Mo d'origines.
GaugePro semble me donner une différence de -10Mo/s (80 -&gt; 67Mo/s).

Voilà, voilà.

En route pour membre confirmé (YES!!!)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[22 novembre 2001 : message édité par ambrine]


----------



## JediMac (23 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macboy:
*donc selon toi je peux prendre n'importe quel type de ratio*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Surtout qu'aucun des sites que j'ai visité ne donnait ce genre de caractéristiques ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fonce, bou diou , fonce !


----------

